# H.I. June 25 & 26 - Not Bad



## Sam Hunt (Apr 25, 2005)

The Hunt Sharkers took on the weeds and actually caught a few fish! Several reds to 44-1/2" and 9 sharks to 5'3" made for a pretty good weekend. The 5'3" bull was caught on a small sharpnose that had been hooked on a mullet baited hook. The sharpnose head was on the leader above the bull! We didn't see many familiar faces but did meet some good people and a couple of future shark fishermen that are going to be awesome!


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Hey*

Way to go,,,, too bad you don't live closer, the sharks would really be in trouble. LOL good going


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice catch. My personal best Bull of 6'2" was cought just like that. Had a bonnet hit my bait and never knew he was there till the bull hit the beach.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Nice report. Was there any weed in the water? The beach is obviously covered in the old stuff.


----------



## barhopper (May 25, 2005)

:cheers: very nice fish!wish i lived closer to h.i.


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

Did the bull hit the little one while reeling it in , if so that is pretty cool. Sandpaper mullet is a very effective bait for big sharks. Too bad it is illigal to use. Anyway sounds like yall had a good weekend. Tight lines


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Nice toothies, pappy ... and reds as well.


----------



## Sam Hunt (Apr 25, 2005)

*H.I. Last weekend*

The weed was real thick in the first gut. We used 14 ft. rods and yaked them out with real tight lines to avoid as much as possible.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

Pappy said:


> The 5'3" bull was caught on a small sharpnose that had been hooked on a mullet baited hook. The sharpnose head was on the leader above the bull!


 FYI, It is illegal to use gamefish as bait.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/fish/fishgenrequire.phtml#definitions

*Game Fish *(includes hybrids or subspecies of fish on this list):


Sharks
http://info.sos.state.tx.us/pls/pub/readtac$ext.TacPage?sl=R&app=9&p_dir=&p_rloc=&p_tloc=&p_ploc=&pg=1&p_tac=&ti=31&pt=2&ch=65&rl=72

(3) It is unlawful:

(D) to use game fish or any part thereof as bait;


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

He didnt bait it with shark a small pup had hit his mullet and hooked its self. He wasnt useing it for bait. 

This has happened to me aswell. Pup was to small to even pick up the surf weight and didnt know he was there. I only noticed the pup after realing it in and it had passed the hook thru its gills and slid up my leader.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

way to go Pappy, we were down between the piers. Had to do the same thing to get over the weed. Yall got a few more then we did.


Bull sharks are masters of eating small sharks off your hooks. We have it happen a few times each year. But this time of the year seems to be the worst. Think it is because of lot of sharpnose around. They can get a 20/0 circle in their mouth, and usually can not move the weight.


----------



## Sam Hunt (Apr 25, 2005)

*Record Set Straight*

Thanks for bailing me out , LongRodMaster , I thought I was going to need a lawyer there for a minute ! Next time I`ll draw a picture . Actually there were two game wardens in a white pickup watched the whole thing including the "head on the leader" and thought it was "2-Cool"
As for the other question about when the second shark tool the first one , the two bites must have been very close together. The line went slack and when I tightened up the line , the larger fish was there.


----------



## Sam Hunt (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for bailing me out, LongRodMaster, I thought I was ghoing to need a lawyer there for a minute! Next time I`ll draw a picture. Actually there were two game wardens in a white pickup that watched the whole thing and thought it was "2-Cool"
For the other question, the line went slack and when I tightened up on it the larger shark was on there. The two bites aparrently occurred very close together.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Nice Job*

Nice catch, and your photos were top notch...Good Work!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

are Jacks considered gamefish?


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

toonces said:


> are Jacks considered gamefish?


Nope but I consider them great Shark bait!


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

Are sport fish caught in private waters legal for bait? I can cautch tons of bass here in my lake at the house. But thought how would the wardens know where they were caught, even though they are all my personal fish.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Fluidation, it just does not work that way.... No game fish can be used as bait. Sharks like to eat other sharks, and trout,snapper,kings,tarpon,ling, and every thing that swims. 
But you can not use any game fish as bait, does not matter where it was caught


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

LongRodMaster said:


> Nope but I consider them great Shark bait!


doh! i thought they were the same thing as 'Greater Amberjack' in the regs book (limit 1, 32+ inches) so i was about to flush all my jack bait down the toilet! ha!


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

Pappy, i sorta thought that was what you meant, but wasn't sure. just wanted to give you(and everyone else) a heads up, just in case you didn't know. great catches by the way =)


----------



## bill hocker (May 9, 2005)

good catch, the same thing has happend to me more then once


----------

